# New to saltwater fishkeeping -- need advice



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi!

I've been doing freshwater tanks for a few years and am now contemplating doing a saltwater FOWLR tank. As a starting point...my wife really likes the lemonpeel angel...What tankmates would be recommended? Is it generally safe to just mix various saltwater angels and butterflyfish, as long as you keep each species singly and avoid similar-looking fish?

How big should I go on the tank? My understanding is that bigger is generally better...but I want to make sure the upkeep (cost of salt, electricity to run return pumps, etc) doesn't get too crazy. 

The wall I have available can comfortably fit a 6 or even 8 foot tank if I want. One end of the tank may get a little bit of sunlight as it would be next to a window, however.

I'm not sure I want to deal with anything deeper or taller than my current 180gal (72"x24"x24") -- I have trouble imagining working in anything deeper or taller than that. Though I feel like having additional length certainly wouldn't hurt.

I think I will want to have a sump setup like I have on my freshwater tanks, but not sure exactly what I will need.

What will the maintenance be like for this type of setup, as far as water changes, assuming it ends up being pretty well stocked?

Thanks!
-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I like my 120g with 2 overflows like the 180.
I appreciate you wanting longer than 6',is a 8' 300 g tank a possiblity?
I think if you don't get extra length(going from 6-8)Then you are only getting taller,which is of no use besides harder to work around.
Since you'll be starting new and need to cycle I would learn about bio plastics or vodka dosing(some form of carbon dosing) and you may in turn find there is little upkeep besides testing the traces.
All my salt water tanks get like a waterchange every 6 months or so?
NitrAtes are easily controlled in marine aquaria.
Sump and protien skimmer are very important IMO then on to lights as you decide on corals or not some day.Fish and live rock can survive with lesser light IMO.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

7' or 8' tank is possible. But where do you recommend I get one, if I go that route? Also -- at that size, should I consider getting acrylic? 

8 foot saltwater tank...definitely good for beginners? 

-Zeke





coralbandit said:


> I like my 120g with 2 overflows like the 180.
> I appreciate you wanting longer than 6',is a 8' 300 g tank a possiblity?
> I think if you don't get extra length(going from 6-8)Then you are only getting taller,which is of no use besides harder to work around.
> Since you'll be starting new and need to cycle I would learn about bio plastics or vodka dosing(some form of carbon dosing) and you may in turn find there is little upkeep besides testing the traces.
> ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't say whether acrylic is better than glass.I really think it is a personal choice ,besides a weight consideration.
I imagine the stand is much more important with acrylic as glass has some structural capabilities?
Fish Tanks Direct - Your Aquarium and Fishtank Superstore
I found this site pretty quickly(I'll call my first reference,as I would look high and low for a deal on a new big tank).
I would myself really try to get the tank ordered by one of my LFS and maybe even directly delivered.I have moved a 300g once before.It may be the only thing that doesn't make me think my 180 is out of control!Possibly if it had been acrylic it would not have taken 3 of us!It probly could have been handled by 2.
If you think you really want any tangs or angles besides dwarfs then an 8' tank is best.I feel bad with some of my fish in the 4' 120 or 4' 75.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

After thinking about it a bit more, I think I'll try to do a reef tank and stick to reef-safe fish instead. Is there a sweet spot as far as tank size / cost? So far the only fish I'm thinking about right now are a yellow tang, and maybe a starry blenny and a diamond watchman goby. Open to suggestions here. 

The marineland deep dimension tanks look pretty sweet, i have the room for extra depth in my room... so maybe that could be a nice option.

Thanks,
-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the 200g they have!48x36x27 is a great size.Having a 4'x3' footprint is awesome. You could really build a nice reef in that.With 2 overflows you could in theory turn over 1400 gallons an hour or very close.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, they also have a 6'x3' tank.... My thinking is: the closer to the size of the ocean, the better...




coralbandit said:


> I like the 200g they have!48x36x27 is a great size.Having a 4'x3' footprint is awesome. You could really build a nice reef in that.With 2 overflows you could in theory turn over 1400 gallons an hour or very close.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

zwanged said:


> Yeah, they also have a 6'x3' tank.... My thinking is: the closer to the size of the ocean, the better...


300 g would be huge!
The whole idea of the 3 feet wide allows so much room for LR and corals!
You got MTS bad!
I'm glad to know you!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I read that having 2 overflows on such a big tank wouldn't be very effective at skimming the surface on such a large tank. What are your thoughts?

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> 300 g would be huge!
> The whole idea of the 3 feet wide allows so much room for LR and corals!
> You got MTS bad!
> I'm glad to know you!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The only real difference between the marineland and aqueons is the placement of the overflow.
Marinelands being in the corner and Aqueon inset a little.
I think you have to have 2 overflows just to possibly have enough turnover if you are going with a predrilled tank?
With a custom made overflow(like bean animal CTC) you could flow more water ,but besides that option I wouldn't give up predrilled for any HOB overflow.
There are many reefers and groups that swear by HOB overflows .Basically to achieve HUGE turnover.If you thought you were going to turn over a 300g 10-20 times per hour you would need like 4 predrilled overflows or a CTC(Coast To Coast) bean animal type system to make me comfortable.The HOB guys say "just add another!"
It has been well over a year since my only HOB overflow failed and OVERFLOWED my tank,but I want to dismantle this whole system so bad.
Pre drilled with 2 overflows MINIMUM, or bean animal CTC.
Only real 2 choices to me.
I'll add when the coraline grows in and clogs my 1 overflow on my 75g I can visably see the protiens and crap trapped on the surface of the tank.
This never has happened on either of my 2 120s with 2 overflows.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

How long would it take such a large tank to establish? When starting out, how much Live rock and dead rock would I need? 300 gallons, so like 400 pounds of rock? Or is it more, because i have to add in the volume of the sump? What size sump would you do on a 300 -- ~100gal?

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel a bit intimidated. This 300G deep dimension build thread is amazing....

Rob's 300 Gallon Deep Dimensions! - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe I should think of that 300gal tank as the end-goal after a few decades of experience with smaller tanks...Looks like a pretty elaborate setup 

Now I'm back to thinking about starting with a tank somewhere between 75 and 180 gallons...Any idea what the initial cost might be for that kind of setup? I know for my 180G freshwater, buying everything new, i sank 4-5k into it, of course, a lot of that was the tank, stand, and canopy. 

Also, with reef tanks, it seems like the electricity costs can be pretty steep for large tanks... so seems like it would be better to stay smaller.

-Zeke


----------

